# feel way better



## leakygassufferer (May 25, 2016)

hi again

just came back to share some experience.i feel like i have solved like 70-80 percent of it.i noticed i don't smell like sewage or feces those smells were coming from my neighbour's house.i also had gotten into a belief that i was smelling worse after eating or i was emitting those smells which turned out those were also delusions.i probably have a slight fart smell i can smell every now and then i also had stated that low fodmap made me worse it seems like everytime i try to do something to make it better it worsens which is the more i think about it the worse it gets.i was also thinking i stink up the whole place wherever i go and i never doubted so why do people only sniff when they're near me.i feel something like a pulse in my stomach whenever i'm nervous which i think is causing the gas leakage.i am currently trying to forget the problem in order to get rid of the anxiety so i won't come here probably anytime soon.

wish you all luck


----------

